
Apple Is Really Bad at Design - VelNZ
https://theoutline.com/post/2352/apple-is-really-bad-at-design
======
sbuk
Is it meant to be ironic that the website is really badly designed?

------
kanishkdudeja
Can't agree more. Really!

